# Mold in FF culture



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, is a little bit of mold harmful to a FF culture? I noticed that one of my cultures has a little bit of mold in it today and was wondering if it is something to be concerned about.
Thanks a million,
Steve


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

yep


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

hi i suspect that i might have some mold in my FF cultures..could somebody post a pic of what it looks like? i also might have some in the front of my terrarium but im not sure if its mold or rocks or something. I have high humidity w/ 3/4 of my terrarium lid covered w/ some condensation on the lower right side wall...


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Touch it if you can't tell by looking. Mold wont 'feel' like a rock.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

ok but i wont be able to tell what something is just by touching it..if anybody has a pic that would b greatly appricated


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If you've ever seen mold on a piece of food, or that white fuzzy mold that bread gets sometimes, that's exactly what the mold in ff clutures looks like.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

ok..if i do see mold in my terrarium, what should I do to control or erradicate it?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Depends on what it looks like. If it's white and fuzzy, it's normal and should go away eventually. Many people spray the mold into the substrate to help speed this process up, others just let it do its thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

oh ok..so white mold is normal? isn't it bad tho?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

It can be 'troublesome' in a culture (competition/gased), but not really harmful unless you've developed an alergy to it. Frogs are not inhibited by it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

ok i see, what about the plants, will it affect the plants?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

It will attack them if they happen to already be weakened/hindered by something else. Or if the light intensity is to low.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

oh well the light intenstity is pretty strong and there not weak so they should b fine..but now that I look in my FF cultures, im not sure if it is mold or not...i touched it and it feels kinda hard but there all these white spots on my FF clultures..could it be fly poop or something like that?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

That's it, and the black stuff is probably just pupal casings.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

White spots could be mites. Are the moving?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

no there not moving..there's tons of lil white spots on the walls of the cultures.


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Are you sure it's not larvae ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

yeah because these are pretty small and almost look like calcaurous algae on a reef tank.


----------

